# ME PE Question regarding reference materials



## Tplot12 (Oct 29, 2008)

Is it necessary to have the air tables and steam tables for the ME PE test, and specifically for the Thermal/Fluids PM section? Is the steam and air data in the back of the MERM sufficient?


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Oct 29, 2008)

Tplot12 said:


> Is it necessary to have the air tables and steam tables for the ME PE test, and specifically for the Thermal/Fluids PM section? Is the steam and air data in the back of the MERM sufficient?


Having Air and Steam tables saves you time from interpolating since the data in back of MERM skips numbers. So its essential for saving time interpolating and saving you from a mistake during your interpolation calcs


----------



## MechGuy (Oct 29, 2008)

Luchion said:


> Having Air and Steam tables saves you time from interpolating since the data in back of MERM skips numbers. So its essential for saving time interpolating and saving you from a mistake during your interpolation calcs


I concur fully...and the steam and gas tables books from keyes can be found cheaply on Amazon or Ebay usually. I got mine for about $10-15 each.


----------



## HVACstevie (Oct 29, 2008)

Tplot12 said:


> Is it necessary to have the air tables and steam tables for the ME PE test, and specifically for the Thermal/Fluids PM section? Is the steam and air data in the back of the MERM sufficient?



I think the tables in the back of the MERM are plenty. When I took the exam on friday I only opened 4 books and of the four I only found info I needed in three. The MERM was plenty of me. I just used other material for code type questions.


----------



## MEPE2B (Nov 7, 2008)

HVACstevie said:


> I think the tables in the back of the MERM are plenty. When I took the exam on friday I only opened 4 books and of the four I only found info I needed in three. The MERM was plenty of me. I just used other material for code type questions.


If you took the HVAC depth, the supplemental air tables and steam may not be needed. However, taking the thermal/fluids depth, I can tell you that having those tables was VERY helpful in saving time on interpolations. Anything you can do to shave time in solving problems on this test is worth it.


----------

